# Bonded Pair - One died



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

After almost 25 years together, the female of my bonded pair died (August 2014).
Should I get the male a new mate ... or forget it? He's fine when he's WITH me, but he hates being alone and gets frantic when I try to leave him in his cage alone.
:grey tiel:


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I would get him a friend, not necessarily another cockatiel just somebody to talk to when you're not around. I would not bother trying to bond him again since that would be pointless, but should it happen that might not necessarily be a bad thing either for his overall happiness.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your little bird! I would definitely get your male a friend. It will be better for him when your not around or busy. Better for you too!


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought about getting a parakeet. But I read somewhere that parakeets are agressive and might bully the cockatiel if they're in the same cage.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry that your 'tiel passed away. 

I've heard that some parakeets will do that too. Some get along with Cockatiels, but I wouldn't risk that. 

As everyone has said another friend would be nice for him since he is used to one. You could try and play some radio, tv, or find some bird noises on Youtube. Those might help him calm down a little when you're not around until you get him another friend.


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

*"Bird noises on You-Tube"*

He's goes nuts when I play cockatiels singing or talking. He'll fly up on my computer monitors looking for the bird. Poor thing. Last nite, I decided it probably wasn't good for his mental health to tease him like that. Funny thing is, he CAN'TSEE the birds on my monitor. He can only hear them.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Probably not with the bird sounds then. He probably thinks he got a new friend that's hiding from him. >.<

Maybe some soothing music like piano or something or whichever kind of music you think he would like.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a male budgie housed with two cockatiels. I have never seen the budgie do anything to harm the cockatiels, although he does like to talk to them right "in their faces"--beak to beak. 

My female cockatiel and the male budgie are strongly bonded (to my surprise). They keep trying to produce eggs LOL. I feel bad for the budgie--he's trying SO hard.

If you decide on a budgie, a male may be a better choice. They are less likely to bite or be aggressive. You would need to house them separately until you see how they get along, and perhaps indefinitely. But, if the cage is close by, they would be company for each other.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

It might be a good idea to get him a friend but don't expect them to mate. But then you run the risk of the same thing happening to the new bird as with him being around 25 years old he's already lived past the expected live span of a tiel and if your being REALLY optimistic he really only has another 5-10 years 10 years is really streatching it.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! 25 years! That is amazing!
But poor little guy, he must be heartbroken.


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

dianne said:


> I have a male budgie housed with two cockatiels. I have never seen the budgie do anything to harm the cockatiels, although he does like to talk to them right "in their faces"--beak to beak.
> 
> .


"In their faces .. Beak to Beak" ROFL! That is so funny! Love that pic! Your birds are adorable. Clarification: the male budgies are LESS aggressive than the female budgies?


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Wow! 25 years! That is amazing!
> But poor little guy, he must be heartbroken.


Well, thank goodness it's October. Back in August/September when the female died, he put up a real fight (with me). He was so mean and angry. He's calmed down quite a bit since time has passed, and I try to keep him with me during the day. (I put an extra cage in the office and try to keep him on my shoulder as long as I can.)


----------

